# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Zytologisches Gutachten

## Karl1945

Prof. Böcking hat folgende neue Anschrift:
Prof. Dr. med. Alfred Böcking
Institut für Pathologie
Krankenhaus Düren GmbH
Roonstraße 30
52351 Düren
Tel. 02421 301713
Fax 02421 391335
Email: boecking@uni-duesseldorf.de
Gruß Karl

----------

